# Working for Sephora inside JCPenney?



## jane408 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi guys! I had a question. I recently acquired a 2nd job at Sephora inside JCPenney. I currently work for Kiehl's so i'm extremely excited to be working for Sephora. Always have wanted to! & since i have not gone through the training process as of yet, I'm just curious for current or old employees of SiJP what your guys's starting wage was. They are offering me $10.60 an hour, i actually thought it was going to be more? Is that normal for a product consultant? Also, what is the employee discount? Is it the same as a regular JCP employee? & last but not least, is working there different at all than working at a free-standing Sephora? Thank you!
  	Any other information about working here would be greatly appreciated


----------

